# مبروك للمميزين من ابناء القسم ( eng_ahmed_moh و أبو حمزة السلفي )



## محمد حمزه (21 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
نظرا لمجهودات الزميل العضو المحترم الأخ / م. مجدي عليان في المنتدى ، وحرصه الدائم على إثراء الملتقى بكل ماهو مفيد فقد تم منحه وسام التميز عن شهر ربيع الآخر لسنة 1428 هـ من قبل الإدارة :12: . سائلين الله عز وجل أن يزيده علما وأن يوفقنا وإياه إلى طريق الخير دائما .

هذا ولجميع الأعضاء المثابرين معنا فائق الشكر والتقدير والإمتنان
وشدوا حيلكم معانا فهناك أوسمة أخرى قادمة إن شاء الله​


----------



## kimo4u2000 (24 مايو 2007)

مبروك للمهندس مجدي عليان و ارجو منه الاستمرار في تقديم ما ينفع دائما


----------



## Brave Heart (24 مايو 2007)

ألف مبروك إن شاء الله و إلى المزيد من التقدم
و عقبال الكل


----------



## ريمان فلسطين (24 مايو 2007)

ألف مبروك للمهندس مجدي عليان والله يوفق الجميع ويجعلهم من المتميزين دنيا وآخرة
والسلام ختام


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (27 مايو 2007)




----------



## ادور (27 مايو 2007)

الف مبروك على كل جهودك المبذولة من اجل بناء الحضارة العربية


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (3 يوليو 2007)

my all best wishs


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للجميع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد178 (21 يوليو 2007)

ألف مبروك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (24 يوليو 2007)

مبروك للزميل alshangiti منحه وسام التميز عن شهر جمادى الآخرة ​


----------



## prof mido (25 يوليو 2007)

مبروك للمهندس مجدي عليان
وجزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود


----------



## explorator (25 يوليو 2007)

الف مبروك 
يا بشمهندس


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (27 يوليو 2007)

اجمل التهانى القلبية للمهندس: مجدى غليان


----------



## احمد مصطفي الدهبي (14 أغسطس 2007)

_ya game dya molaha _


----------



## احمد مصطفي الدهبي (14 أغسطس 2007)

ya gamed ya kaberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## محمد حمزه (22 أغسطس 2007)

*مبـــــــــــــــــــــــروك التميـــز*

ألف مبروك لـــ الدكتور: خالد محمد حافظ khalidmh ..... على تميزه

​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (24 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## محمد178 (25 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووو
ك


----------



## ابواسعد (25 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك لكل المتميزين تميزكم هو تميز لكل الاعضاء بالموقع ولكل المكافحين الشرفاء


----------



## مخاوي القلم (4 سبتمبر 2007)

ايها المميزون الا نرى اجاباتكم في تسألاتنا واستفساراتنا ام التميز ترونة في غير ذلك افيدوني جزاكم الله خيررررررر


----------



## madaa (17 سبتمبر 2007)

:13: الف مبروك للمهندس/ مجدي عليان راجيا من المولي عز وجل ان يزيده توفيقا علي توفيقة
محمد اسامة


----------



## madaa (17 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو من اخواني الأعزاء بالمنتدي ارسال باقة حب وتهنئة إلي أخي وصديق عمري
م/ أحمد مصطفي الذهبي لتفوقه العلمي"ثاني الدفعة" بهندسة بترول الأزهر وايضا ..
للإلتحاقة بكلية هندسة البترول بالجامعة البريطانية بمصر " معيدا" راجيا من المولي عز وجل أن يزيده من فضله الواسع
محمد أسامة عبد المتعال:20: :75: :20:


----------



## مهندس التكرير أحمد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف مبروك للمهندس مجدي


----------



## ريزو (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مبرررررررررررررررررررررررر:12: رررووووووووووو:12: وووووووووووووووووك وعبال ميه سنه في المنتدى


----------



## مهندس المواد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الف مبروك وانشاء الله التميز اكثر


----------



## مهندس المواد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيكم


----------



## محمد حمزه (18 ديسمبر 2007)

تم بحمد الله منح وسام التميز للدكتور المهندس/ جمال الشربيني 
ألف مبروك ... و أسأل الله أن يوفقه لما هو خير دائما و أن يجعل سعيه لمساعدة الآخرين في ميزان حسناته
وإلى الأمام يا دكتور جمال


----------



## ادور (18 يناير 2008)

الف مبروك للمهندس


----------



## م نادر خليل (22 يناير 2008)

ألف مبروك للمهندس مجدي عليان


----------



## علاء الهدي (12 فبراير 2008)

مبروك للمهندس مجدي


----------



## مهندس بترول مخلص (9 أبريل 2008)

my regards to majdi and all best wishes


----------



## حاتم شعيب (9 يونيو 2008)

ألف مبروك يا مهندس وعقبلنا


----------



## محمد حمزه (28 يوليو 2008)

نظرا لمجهوداتهم الواضحة .....
تم منح وسام التميز للعضوين المحترمين:


eng_ahmed_moh​
و​
أبو حمزة السلفي​

ألف مبروك التميز
وفقنا الله وإياكم للخير دائما​
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:​


----------



## ادور (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكور كتير لكم


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (30 يوليو 2008)

اشكر جميع ابناء القسم
واتمنى للجميع التوفيق والتميز

والف شكر للمهندس محمد حمزة
واتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع من المعلومات القيمة الموجودة بهذا الموقع المتميز

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------

